# Levi Garrett amber snuff bottles, circa 1920-30



## drdawg (Jul 5, 2012)

While cleaning out my recently deceased dad's shed, I found 16 Levi Garrett amber snuff bottles.  Dad never used snuff and I have a feeling that they came from his dad, who passed away in the 1930's.  I see these bottles listed on eBay, so they are not that uncommon.  I know the dots represent the strength of the snuff but I can find no one who knows what the arrangement of the dots signify.  For example, the bottles with four dots have them arranged in a straight line, in a large cross, and a dot in each corner.  The three dot bottles have them in a straight line, in a small triangle, and in a larger triangle.  What does all the various alignments mean?  I have only one two-dot bottle.  Is it more rare?  Also, the dot in each corner is a single bottle.


----------



## epackage (Jul 5, 2012)

I believe the different alignments were done for no particular reason, could have just been different glasshouses deciding to do them differently, they are cool little bottles and as you said very common. Welcome to the forum ...Jim


----------

